# Rear Outlet Floor Mounted Toilet- HELP



## DallasHound (Jul 28, 2015)

Photos of toilet 6 years ago: http://s1260.photobucket.com/user/icloud22/library/toilet
Photos of toilet today: http://s1260.photobucket.com/user/icloud22/library/toilet










6 years ago:









What it looks like now:


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

The wet wall is up to you to decide as far as the damage. Hard to judge from a picture.
But if the drywall is soaked badly then you need to cut it out and replace it.

For the toilet, the wall flange needs to be secure with no give to it. And the toilet must be anchored to the floor- not caulked. This can be accomplished using 1/4" expansion bolts or some type of concrete insert.
The idea is to not have any give at the bowl wax- eliminate any toilet movement.
If the flange is flush or inside the finished wall surface- use a jumbo wax ring for added thickness


----------



## DallasHound (Jul 28, 2015)

Appreciate the advice TheEplumber. I didn't want to respond until I gave it a shot. 

I repaired the wall myself and it looks pretty good. 

I got a new extra thick wax ring, inserted it on the wall first, slowly slide the toilet back in place, tightened the wall bolts pretty well and left it over night without water. Planned to install floor bolts once I knew everything worked. 

Next morning was the moment of truth and *after the second flush, water started seeping around the floor and wall bolts*. The wax ring seal is just as bad as before. Ugh, I worked so hard at this. Immediately drained and dried everything. 

BUT, now what? Why am I having such issues? I think I have the wax ring on the correct way. Am I supposed to mount it to toilet first and wall second? I'm getting frustrated. 

Photos:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Is this toilet secured to both the wall and the floor?


----------



## DallasHound (Jul 28, 2015)

Ron6519 said:


> Is this toilet secured to both the wall and the floor?


Right now just the wall. But, I plan to install bolts to the floor after I know it doesn't leak. The bowl sits nice and level on the tile, there is no rock and I am not putting any pressure on it unevenly. 

I was just reading on another site that wax seal is not recommended for rear outlet toilets as they can sag and loose the seal if there is any bit of a wiggle in the toilet. No wiggle yet and it is already leaking? 

I was thinking of trying this Korky wax free seal that they have a Orchard Supply. http://www.korky.com/accessories/wax-free-toilet-seal-kit


----------



## DallasHound (Jul 28, 2015)

Seems like an inherent design flaw to flush water at a 90 degree angle across a pipe fitting and hope that nothing leaks down with gravity. The floor mounted design looks easy compared to sealing a rear outlet toilet. But nothing I can do about that I guess.


----------



## DallasHound (Jul 28, 2015)

This seal appears to have fixed the problem. Several flushes without a leak so far. Wax seal didn't even work for 2 flushes.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm glad you found a solution. I have very little experience with rear outlet floor mounts.
But I can say I've set a hundred- give or take- commercial wall hung toilets. They are shipped with neoprene gaskets instead of bowl wax. Now I know why.....


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

love the neoprene, well worth the extra cost!


----------

